# Oregon metal on the swing



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

The fall steelhead run is getting started in my backyard... Just wanted to show you guys a couple of my catches from this week to give you an idea of what a Floridian in Oregon gets happy about...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine!!!! Way ta go!!! Backyard huh? Bed and breakfast? hahahaha


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Jason said:


> Dang fine!!!! Way ta go!!! Backyard huh? Bed and breakfast? hahahaha


Well, to be fair, it's like a 10 minute hike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Here are a few steelhead bugs for this time of year...


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Dunt....that is amazing.

What is the technique? Downstream and across and then strip back slowly?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Sage Man said:


> Dunt....that is amazing.
> 
> What is the technique? Downstream and across and then strip back slowly?


Hey thanks Sage Man! 

This time of year it's pretty much cast across at 45 degrees with no or little mending and just swing it through with little or no sinktip. 

Once the water gets really high and cold and the big winter fish show up, it's heavy sinktip time - cast straight across, throw a big upstream mend to let the fly get down and then swing it through, also try to slow down the presentation as much as possible and much bigger flies. 

Then strip in, step down one step and repeat through the run. I have had fish grab while stripping in. 

Here's a good example (not sure who the angler is, and he sucks at landing/handling the fish), a little long, but will give you the idea... 




Tight lines!


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for that. Very interesting.

I've done the trout thing both out West, in the Ozarks and in the Smokies so I have a sense of what you're talking about but that's a different ballgame.

Really...this is a very interesting thread. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Sage Man said:


> Thanks for that. Very interesting.
> 
> I've done the trout thing both out West, in the Ozarks and in the Smokies so I have a sense of what you're talking about but that's a different ballgame.
> 
> Really...this is a very interesting thread. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


I lived in Fayetteville, Arkansas for 3 years and did some trout fishing out of Cotter, Mountain Home and further up the White River, but I never swung flies for them (I don't think anyone did). If I ever return, it will be all on the two-hander or one-hander spey setup.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the report. I've been wanted to see you post a few fish from over and up there. U lucky dog U :yes:. Must be nice!

Aren't you supposed to be visiting your folks in Sept.?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

wtbfishin' said:


> Wow, thanks for the report. I've been wanted to see you post a few fish from over and up there. U lucky dog U :yes:. Must be nice!
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be visiting your folks in Sept.?


Once in October and once in November. Bringing the steelhead rod for bull reds!


----------

